# Finally got started on my 39? Columbia Streamline singlebar



## bikesnbuses (Aug 22, 2019)

After 2 + years,Ive finally gotten around/have time to do some work/clean up on my Columbia! Disassembled ,cleaned,a little polish,parts gathering..Seeing how this is a "plain Jane" bike I decided to put a bunch of accessories on it,which I normally dont do..So here we go..See you in a few more months!Catalog picture is a 40..
The original owner(Who I got this from)scratched his initials on the BB "AC"?


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice! Looking good so far.
Hammerhead


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 22, 2019)

Very cool man. They sure came with a cool chain guard.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 22, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Very cool man. They sure came with a cool chain guard.



Yup! And an awesome member here hooked me up with one in original paint that looks like it actually came off of this bike! I'll give you a hint who..his first name rhymes with Cat and his last name rhymes with Fish... aw crap..


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 22, 2019)

I Feel like I'm seein' " ACH "  on the BB .   The "H" looks bigger than the A & C ..................That's a cool bike ,  accessories can only make it better !


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes,I see it too..I thought that also..In certain light the line that goes horizontally in the H looks like it was scratched "differently" but thats the only logical thing  
 Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## Mercian (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi,

E11, frame made in November 1938. 

D118712, built up late (probably after July) 1939 (frame numbers ended at D156044 that year).

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

